# Magenprobleme nach Fischessen



## Rheinspezie (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte kurz erzählen, wie es mir nach meinem letzten Räucherfischessen ergangen ist.

Ich hatte eine Lachsforelle und einen 68er Aal räuchern lassen.

Die Lachsforelle war lecker, tags darauf habe ich den Aal probiert und auch er hat ausgezeichnet geschmeckt.

Leider ist das nicht das Ender der Geschichte...etwa 2 Std. nachdem ich den Räucheraal probiert hatte ( 2 etwa 10cm. lange Stücke ) bekam ich doch deutliche Magenprobleme :c

Sehr saures, "fischiges" Aufstoßen , Sodbrennen vom Feinsten.

Ich habe die forelle gut vertragen, nur den Aal nicht.

Liegt es an der Zubereitung - Räuchern?

Würde sich Aal gebraten bekömmlicher gestalten?

Davon ab habe ich immer gerne Garnelen in Knoblauchöl gegessen.

Vor Kurzem hatte ich nach jeweils 3 mal Garnelen essen einige Stunden später diffuse, teils sehr heftige Bauchschmerzen, als würde ein Messer kreisen.

Hat Jemand ähnliche Probleme ?

hilft nur ein totaler Verzicht? Beim Aal fände ich es sehr, sehr schade...;+

R.S.


----------



## Nils1981 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Bei geräuchertem Aal kann dies durchaus normal sein. Entweder man verträgt ihn, oder eben nicht :q

Wir haben letztens auch frisch geräucherten Aal verzehrt - 2 von 6 Testessern bekam der auch nicht :c

Ein gutes Schnäpschen soll auch Wunder wirken... #6


----------



## Jose (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

mit dem alter kommen solche probleme, der magen mags nicht mehr so fett.

bekannte erscheinung


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

Kenne ich von "Räucherfischplatten" aus der Konserve... (Bitte keine Kommentare dazu, ich mag sie einfach ab und zu gerne und habe -noch- keinen eigenen Räucherofen)
Jedenfalls ist Sodbrennen damit vorprogrammiert. Bei Forelle besteht das Problem auch nicht. 
Mag wirklich am Alter liegen.  Früher hatte ich nen Magen wie ein Pferd, ab 40 geht's halt bergab...

Schnaps wirkt da aber mildernd. 
Fisch muss halt schwimmen!


----------



## Flash Gordon (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Fettes Essen belastet vor allem die Leber. Darum sollte man keinesfalls, wie es häufig praktiziert wird, die Schnäpschen danach trinken, denn die belasten nur zusätzlich.

Dein Körper sagt dir doch ziemlich deutlich, was er möchte und was nicht. Also tu dir was gutes und hör auf ihn.


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

Flash Gordon schrieb:


> Fettes Essen belastet vor allem die Leber. Darum sollte man keinesfalls, wie es häufig praktiziert wird, die Schnäpschen danach trinken, denn die belasten nur zusätzlich.
> 
> Dein Körper sagt dir doch ziemlich deutlich, was er möchte und was nicht. Also tu dir was gutes und hör auf ihn.



Sitze hier nach fünf Kaffee bei einer Zigarette, trinke mein Wochenendbier und frage mich, was du mir damit sagen willst...


----------



## Flash Gordon (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Sitze hier nach fünf Kaffee bei einer Zigarette, trinke mein Wochenendbier und frage mich, was du mir damit sagen willst...


 

Dir wollte ich eigentlich gar nichts sagen..Du hast es doch schon selber beantwortet mit "ab 40 gehts bergab"

Bei anderen gehts mit 60 erst richtig los..|supergri

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Margarelon (21. Juli 2013)

Flash Gordon schrieb:


> Dir wollte ich eigentlich gar nichts sagen..Du hast es doch schon selber beantwortet mit "ab 40 gehts bergab"
> 
> Bei anderen gehts mit 60 erst richtig los..|supergri
> 
> Schönen Sonntag noch



Na, vielleicht geht's bei mir mit 60 auch wieder aufwärts.. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Kalunga (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Probiers mal mit einem Teelöffel Natron in einem Glas Wasser gelöst. 

Soll gegen Sodbrennen helfen.

Außerdem hilft Ingwer die Säureproduktion zu reduzieren. Also Ingwersaft vorher trinken oder Beilagen mit Ingwer dazu essen.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

magenprobleme hatte ich bisher nur einmal(war aber ne makrele) ,die wir als handwerker zum abendbrot bekamen....


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Danke für den Ingwer - Tip.

Man sagt ja immer "Aal ist fettig" - das es aber nur daran liegen soll, kann ich nicht so glauben.

Schliesslich ist Räucherlachs und Lachsforelle auch nicht gerade mager und sie machen mir ebensowenig Probleme, wie ein 400g. Rumpsteak mit Fettrand, Gorgonzola-Soße,Kräuterbutter und Röstzwiebeln...das ist auch fettig --- und macht mir nix ! |kopfkrat

Vllt. nimmt der Aal durch´s Räuchern viele Bitterstoffe auf ???

Ich denke, ich werde noch einen Versuch mit frischem Brataal wagen...

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Es gibt auch Menschen die einfach bei Fischeiweiß empfindlich sind.
Eine Bekannte von mir z. B. kann keine Shrimps/Scampi/Hummer/Krebse etc. etc. vertragen.
Ein Bekannter kann keinen Fisch vertragen (auch keinen mageren), das kam bei dem aber auch erst nach 40 von einem Tag auf den anderen....


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Menschen die einfach bei Fischeiweiß empfindlich sind.
> Eine Bekannte von mir z. B. kann keine Shrimps/Scampi/Hummer/Krebse etc. etc. vertragen.
> Ein Bekannter kann keinen Fisch vertragen (auch keinen mageren), *das kam bei dem aber auch erst nach 40 von einem Tag auf den anderen....*



Äußerst kurios - aber genauso verhielt es sich bei mir mit den "Gambas in Knoblauchöl".

Quasi plötzliche Unverträglichkeit erworben - dabei mag´ ich die Dinger so gerne #q

Aber Fisch außer Aal hat mir keine Probleme gemacht - Gottseidank ...

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Haste Dir vielleicht auch so ne Unverträglichkeit eingefangen..


----------



## Yupii (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Davon ab habe ich immer gerne Garnelen in Knoblauchöl gegessen.
> 
> Vor Kurzem hatte ich nach jeweils 3 mal Garnelen essen einige Stunden später diffuse, teils sehr heftige Bauchschmerzen, als würde ein Messer kreisen.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht solltest du mal deinen Magen untersuchen lassen? Oder, falls die Gallenblase noch vorhanden ist, haste evtl.Gallensteine?


----------



## phirania (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> magenprobleme hatte ich bisher nur einmal(war aber ne makrele) ,die wir als handwerker zum abendbrot bekamen....



Wollte man da den Arbeitslohn sparen,in dem man die Handwerker vergiftet ????


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Dann nimmt das Wort "Lasst uns gemeinsam das Brot brechen!" gleich eine weitere Bedeutung an!


----------



## Knispel (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Hatte ich - denn haben sie Magenkrebs festgestellt. Nach Chemo und OP gelte ich jetzt nach 7 Jahren als geheilt und kann auch wieder alles essen, nur halt etwas weniger.


----------



## 42er barsch (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> magenprobleme hatte ich bisher nur einmal(war aber ne makrele) ,die wir als handwerker zum abendbrot bekamen....




wohl gepfuscht,was!!!

doppel LOL


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Vorsichtig Leute,sonst gibt's a watschen ...


----------



## lute (5. August 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Von geräucherten fischen bekomme ich seit ein paar jahren auch sodbrennen. Heute bin ich 26 jahre alt, vor 10 jahre  konnte ich ohne probleme alles essen. Vor einem jahr habe ich mir mal knoblauchsouce selbst gemacht und mußte feststellen, dass ich größere mengen rohen knoblauch überhaupt nicht mehr vertrage  kann. Es erging mir wohl genau so wie dir, heftige magenschmerzen und durchfall deluxe.


----------



## Rhxnxr (5. August 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

Aal ist vom Fettgehalt  einfach mit nix zu vergleichen, deshalb verträgt ihn nicht jeder gleich gut.


----------



## Eitsch (6. August 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*

So habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelese, aber was ich gelesen habe war:
GARNELEN IN KNOBLAUCH? 

Ich z.b. reagiere empfindlich auf Koblauch! Davon wir mir äußerst übel! 
Es gibt viele Menschen die Knoblauch nicht vertragen und eine Art "Allergie" dagegen haben. Google das mal. Ich habe 2 Jahre gebraucht um meine Knoblauchunverträglichkeit zu entlarven.


----------



## Brassmann (6. August 2013)

*AW: Magenprobleme nach Fischessen*



Eitsch schrieb:


> So habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelese, aber was ich gelesen habe war:
> GARNELEN IN KNOBLAUCH?
> 
> Ich z.b. reagiere empfindlich auf Koblauch! Davon wir mir äußerst übel!
> Es gibt viele Menschen die Knoblauch nicht vertragen und eine Art "Allergie" dagegen haben. Google das mal. Ich habe 2 Jahre gebraucht um meine Knoblauchunverträglichkeit zu entlarven.




Was für eine Qual. Kein Aioli ....ich würde sterben |supergri


----------

